# Salvini odds.



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Salvinis (male is around 7inches, female is around 4)

3 Females 1 Male = good or bad?

I keep them with around 10 other fishes, viejas, parachromis etc.. so tank is pretty stocked.

I have only keept 2 females until now and they live peacefully.. but I fear the breeding agression will make me lose 2 of the 3 at some point?

Do Salvinis are capable to live with any (non Silverdollar) dither? I wanted to have some schoolfish as dither

so far i've tried A. mexicanus, Buenos aires tetra and congo tetra, cant seem to find giant danios anywhere... and the salvinis devour them.. even if the a. mexicanus where half of my Salvinis size, they would slice them in a second and have a piece each..


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh well i just did it, the female gave the huge male a warm welcome chasing and nipping him around the tank... and the small female was totally ignored.

Still wondering about the dithers if anyone have an idea 

atm i have tried:

Congo Tetra
Buenos Aires Tetra
Astyanax Mexicanus
Serpae Tetra
Scissor Tail Tetra
Reg. Danios

I've been thinking about tiger barbs, i think they school too, and might avoid the Salvinis better


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *PepoLD*,

What size is the tank you are talking about? It sounds like with your group of cichlids you may not be able to do dithers. Even tiger barbs may get eaten, worth a try though.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

is a 8ft 160 gal with a 20 gal sump


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

PepoLD said:


> is a 8ft 160 gal with a 20 gal sump


Sounds like a nice setup. Pics?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Ill take some this weekend


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Pepold: I've tried tiger barbs with my central americans and they did well, except for the nipping they do constantly. I had them in with salivini, Jack dempsey's, cons, and jags. All did well but the barbs were probibly 1/2 the size of the cichlids and they kept them running for two months strait until the jag hit 6" then in about a week my barbs(10 of them) all went missing. I was also working with a 4 foot 120 not an 8 foot 160. I say give it a go and see how it works out.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got Tiger Barbs in a 55 with a female Salvini and a Green Texas and so far they are doing fine. The Sal does take a pot shot at them once in awhile.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Might try them... thanks for your experiences  wanted to keep all the "CA/SA" setup but looks like none of the CA/SA dithers work with my voracious Salvinis hehe


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Columbian tetras if you can get some decent sized ones...


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

ordered some... i hope i have some luck


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Bkeen said:


> PepoLD said:
> 
> 
> > is a 8ft 160 gal with a 20 gal sump
> ...


here are some... water looks "milky" because i added some sand before taking the pics... 

















































and the sump


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *PepoLD*,

Nice tank, great setup. What are the dimensions?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

8" x 20' x 20'

Made it for Tropheus, thats why the lenght.. but fell in love with Viejas


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

I added a group of 8 tiger barbs, after 2 hours everything was working out, until the Freddy decided to chase one.. then the 4 Salvinis joined the hunting, then the small jaguar the Fenestratus, the Hartwegi and the Argenteas, 5 minutes later all my fishes where chasing them (even the small firemouth)... to make the long story short none survived 

Tiger Barbs were by far the most resistant ones..

Oh well i think i'll give up on dithers.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Awwww that sucks, did you try silver dollars or tinfoil barbs?

Or... Really random, saw this used at my LFS, a school of small parrots... But i prefer the top two


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear the tiger barbs didn't work out. I think it's more successful if dithers are added to the tank first before the cichlids. My tigers were in the tank first then I added the salvini. And she was young...about 1-1/2" so I think that made a big difference. I added the Green Texas when he was about 6" but he seems really mellow and doesn't ever bother them.


----------

